# Women's Final Four - Tennessee vs. LSU



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

7 minutes in and 5 points scored. 

Finally LSU scores again to break the streak. 12:00 to go in the first half and it's 5-4 Lady Vols.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Think they got the saran wrap off of the rim and now the scoring starts. First 7 minutes = 5 points; 8th minute alone = 10 points.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Tennessee still holding a slim lead. Up by 2 right now.

CP3 with 11 rebounds and a nice baby hook that's working.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Brutal defense by Hornbuckle on that one. LSU on a 10-0 run.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Parker on the bench with 7:00 to go. Game tied at 39 now.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

3:05 to go. Lady Vols in the lead 43-39. Some of the worst shooting from the free throw line I've ever seen from a team one game away from a National Championship. LSU is only 3 of 11 right now.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Parker is walking around the floor a lot. Lady Vols 43-41 1:18 to go and Fowles on the line for two.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

What a finish. Where did the Tiger defense go? Everybody watched Parker run to the corner and pass to the middle. Fowles up in the air and who knows where everybody else went since they let Anosike miss and Hornbuckle clean up the glass. LSU loves the Final Four just can't get over that hump.


----------

